# Console running on 3 monitors (console-cinerama)?



## Spartrekus (Jan 27, 2018)

Hello,

My monitors (after vidfont) gives 127 x 27 (rows: 27, cols 127).
I removed the terminal line wrap. I added some large cols dimension. I gave 800. Of course, my monitor can only show up 127.

I have 3 monitors [1] [2] [3] (3 machines).

I get the same display using screen over SSH.
With screen -x cinerama, I can get the 3 monitors running on the same console (termcap basically, screen + ncurses, see below).

I have sort to say the same display.

I bring ncurses on the top. I getxy max the rows and cols. I get 800 for the cols.

Now, I needs to bring those 3 monitors to make a sort of console (x)inerama.

Would you have any idea how to pan scroll the SCREEN display so that I can move my cursor from left to right, through the 3 monintors (tty / console)?

Herewith a basic ncurses cursor move.
https://pastebin.com/raw/CssyzfGw


----------



## Spartrekus (Jan 28, 2018)

Solved by using a sort of terminal "text" server. 

https://github.com/spartrekus/n11-server/blob/master/n11.c


B y using a text server on machines, the clients can paste anything on the terminal. 
It is useful for many monitors using only sockets.


----------

